# Chemical filter media for water clarity?



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone use or prefer any type of chemical media for water clarity? I've read on here a few times that carbon is a waste of time? I had to remove the carbon that I was using to treat the tank with a medication, and noticed that the tank isn't as clear now. I'm not saying that's from not having the carbon. It could be a conincidence cause I think my polishing pad has possibly started to become "full" at just the same time. But since I'm running 2 XP3's with 6 baskets at my disposal, I'm looking for opinions on what to use for chemical, that might offer more optimum water color and clarity. Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I hate quoting myself...  .. but this was in an earlier post someone started and I commented on carbon:



> Not all agree, however many feel carbon is useless in the aquarium. It's rendered useless in nearly a month as it becomes over saturated. On top of that, some studies say that if pushed to service beyond its saturation point, it'll actually release some of the impurities back into the tank. Bottom line: IMO, don't use it...


 That being said, research Purigen by Seachem. It's actually more macro-porous then carbon, and lasts much much longer (4-6 months), and can be recharged.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think carbon can reduce discoloration or odor, but if your water does not have these it should not be necessary. I think purigen is intended to remove ammonia and toxins, which are not the same as discoloration or particulates (cloudiness).

My water is crystal and I don't add any of that stuff. I keep carbon around for removing meds though.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

My water is crystal clear in the 55g, 100g, pond. I don't use carbon or uv sterilizer. I think plant filter is my secret. shhhhh... :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For clarity it would be fine filter pads, right? That is more of a mechanical filtration issue. Unless your cloudiness comes from a bacteria bloom.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> ... I think purigen is intended to remove ammonia and toxins, which are not the same as discolouration or particulates (cloudiness)....


 According to the Product bottle and to the moderators on the *Seachem* forum, its designed for particulates, particularly organic matter. There "claim" to remove ammonia, its because ammonia's main source IS organic matter... :roll: It's basically just a very very macro porous poly resin...

_"PurigenÃ‚Â® is specifically designed to be an organic scavenging resin. When ion-exchange resins are filled to capacity by metals and other contaminants, PurigenÃ‚Â® has barely begun to reach its potential. PurigenÃ‚Â® generally ignores simple elemental compounds, having an extreme affinity for nitrogenous organics. The primary source of nitrogenous compounds in an aquarium is waste. Fish, corals, even plants produce nitrogenous waste. PurigenÃ‚Â® removes that waste faster and more completely than anything else on the market."_

Either way, its a great polisher....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So does it not grab the non-organic particulates?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I went on the forum not too long ago to ask about adding Melafix; I didn't really feel like opening up my canister and wanted to see if I could get away with putting in the tank and leaving the Purigen sack in there.

They Moderator said that the Melafix may not affect the Purigen because the way the resin works is trapping organic matter, but he said it was good measure to always remove it whenever medicating or treating.

So, I did niether... :lol: I didn't bother medicating. So.... I don't know if that really answers your question DJ, but I think answer is no(??).

They may add some clarification on that on the instructions in the near future. I know they've already adjusted a few things in the "recharging" instructions (no more "buffer" soaking).

P.S

Sorry O.P: I hope we didn't derail your post too much....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think this was a derail. OP has cloudiness and you recommended purigen. Now we have established that it should work if his particulates are organic, but maybe not if his particulates are non-organic.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

True. :thumb:

So conclusion I guess: use purigen and fine filter floss to get an all round job done.

Now, hopefully he/she comes back to benefit from our 2 days of posting... :lol:


----------

